# [Hausaufgabe]Eine Art Telefonbuch leider keine Zeit



## Saiinox (26. Nov 2016)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich brauche für eine Hausaufgabe ein Source Code von einen Programm.
Bei diesen Programm muss man einen Eintrag erstellen mit einen Namen und einen Bild wenn man es Anklickt dazu braucht man ein Funktion wo man einen Namen raus suchen kann.
Und diese Daten vom Namen und Bild in einen Dateipfad gespeichert werde

Ich hab im moment leider nicht viel Zeit Schule und so deswegen hoffe ich mir kann jemand helfen.

mfg Saiinox


----------



## JCODA (26. Nov 2016)

http://www.java-forum.org/thema/biete-nachhilfe-in-java-python-mathe-an.175301/


----------



## Kababär (26. Nov 2016)

Keine Zeit Hausaufgaben zu machen wegen Schule? Klingt etwas paradox, aber ich kenne die Hintergründe ja auch nicht.


----------

